
Why Halloween at College Is So Frightening - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/29/opinion/why-halloween-at-college-is-so-frightening.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0
======
beamatronic
>> The University of Florida cautions that some costumes “perpetuate negative
stereotypes causing harm and offense to groups of people,” and will maintain a
round-the-clock counseling service for students who are upset by a costume.

I have been out of university for a while, can anyone elaborate on whether
this accurately reflects the current state of students at most universities?

edit: grammar

